# Warum Schaltschrankbau (nicht) in Eigenregie?



## Sockenralf (9 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

einer meiner Lieferanten (Freelancer 5-10MA) überlegt derzeit, seine Schaltschränke in Zukunft nicht mehr bauen zulassen, sondern (wie Planung bisher) das selber zu machen.

Mal die Frage an die vergleichbaren User hier:

Macht ihr das selber?
Wenn nicht, warum nicht?
Wenn ja, warum macht ihr das selber?


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2010)

bin zwar kein vergleichbarer user, war früher aber bei einem schaltschrankbauer und in einem mittelständischen unternehmen, bei dem teilweise die ressourcen für die eigenregie vorhanden waren

warum nicht selber machen?
 - größe des projekts vs. verfügbare manpower
 - je kleiner das projekt, desto kleiner die mengen, desto höher der preis
 - je größer das projekt, desto mehr manpower notwendig

dazu kommt, dass der schaltschrankbauer (also dessen kernkompetenz der schaltschrankbau ist) im laufe der zeit sowohl bestimmte bearbeitungsgeräte als auch -strategien gesammelt hat und (sofern er ein guter ist) eine saubere lösung präsentieren kann ... dass fängt mit eckigen ausschnitten für messgeräte an, geht über angepasste sammelschienen bis hin zu transport und aufstellung vor ort.

ferner bleibt das thema dokumentation zu betrachten. auch hier gilt erfahrungsschatz und aber auch bibliothek ist beim schaltschrankbauer der mehr als 50 im jahr ausliefert in der regel besser. hinzu kommt, dass die meisten dokumentationsgrundlage nach wahl anbieten können (eplan,wscad,elcad...die gängigsten...)

wenn man ausschließlich schaltschränke baut lohnt sich das, sind es nur zwei drei im jahr sollte man einen preisvergleich machen.

so seh ich das zumindest, als nicht vergleichbarer user...


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

Ich habe es bis vor einigen Jahren gemacht ( Schaltschränke in Eigenregie ).
Aus genau den Gründen die vierlagig beschrieben hat habe ich es aufgehört.
Wenn man es nicht ständig macht und fehlen einem in der Regel die ( teueren ) Gerätschaften für schnelles und sauberes arbeiten. Man ist nie "so drin" wie einer der nur Schaltschränke baut und braucht dementsprechend länger und ob das Ergebnis dann genau so schön ist ist nochmal die Frage.
Alles in allem habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich nicht lohnt. Das evtl. mehr verdiente Geld steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand den man betreibt.
Ich lasse mittlerweile die Schränke bauen und erstelle nur noch die Schaltpläne und bin glücklich damit.

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

wie bist du auf deinen Schaltschrankbauer gekommen?
Zufrieden mit ihm?
Oder war eine "beiderseitige" Lernphase erforderlich?



MfG


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

Da hatte ich es relativ einfach. Das war ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege der sich kurz nach mir auch selbständig gemacht hatte. 
Aber natürlich gab es eine "Eingewöhnungsphase" bis ich verstanden hatte was man evtl. anders machen kann damit er es einfacher hat bzw. umgekehrt warum ich ewas gerne so und so haben möchte - das ich das nicht nur mache um ihn zu ärgern.
Aber seit wir da auf einer Linie sind können wir einen Schrank fsat am telefon und ohne Plan besprechen.
Da halte ich es dann auch für wichtig nicht jedes mal auf Teufel komm raus nach dem billigsten Anbieter zu suchen.
Wenn man mal Vertrauen ( in beide Richtungen ) aufgebaut hat und man weiss genau was man für sein Geld bekommt zahle ich zumindest lieber einige Euros mehr und brauche nicht die Schaltschrankprüfung nochmal auf der Baustelle zu machen.
Hatte ich ganz am Anfang auch mal von einem "Billiganbieter" geprüfter Schaltschrank - nach dem Einschalten flog als erstes mal der Sicherungasutomat der Schaltschrankbeleuchtung - was bedeutet, das der nie an Spannung war ( andere Fehler folgten dann natürlich noch )

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,
wenn wir (also die Firma, in der ICH arbeite) einen Schrank brauchen, haben wir auch unseren Haus-undHof-Schaltanlagenbauer (ca. 30MA).
Ich kann deine Erfahrung bestätigen: wenn man mal weiß, was der andere will, dann klappt´s gut (auch wenn der Schrank woanders billiger wäre).

"Lustig" ist, daß besagter Freelancer bis jetzt beim GLEICHEN Schaltanlagenbauer ist, aber nach seiner Auskunft "ist es nicht mehr das, was es mal war", deshalb überlegt er eben, daß in Zukunft selber zu machen.

Wir haben unsere Schränke und Kästen früher auch kompl. selbergebaut, aber wie du sagst:
es fehlt immer irgendwie an Erfahrung, Ausrüstung usw. und rechnet sich so gesehen (wenn man ehrich rechnet) nicht

Mehrere unserer Standart-Lieferanten haben ihre festen Schaltanlagenbauer im Osten --> soooo schlecht sind deren Erzeugnisse (zumindest diejenigen die bei uns stehen) nicht, aber besagte Lieferanten kaufen dort auch sicherlich für einen hohen 6-stelligen wenn nicht sogar 7-stelligen Betrag pro Jahr ein)


MfG


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

Ok. wenn ihr bei eurem Haus-und-Hof Liferanten aber keine Änderung in der Qualität und im sonstigen Miteinander merkt - warum dann wechseln ???

Die Aussage "ist nicht mehr so wie es war" ist eine seeehr subjektive die durchaus auch persönliche Gründe haben kann und nicht mit der Qualität der Arbeit zusammenhängt.

Ich würde jetzt vielleicht ein bischen mehr schauen was da los ist - schleichen sich Schludrigkeiten ein oä - aber solange ihr zufrieden seid...
never change a running system !!!

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab auch keinen Grund zu wechseln, bis jetzt passt´s 


MfG


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

Ach ja noch als Nachtrag:
Ich bevorzuge es IMMER wenn der Schaltschrankbauer nicht zu weit weg sitzt. Das mit dem Schränke im Osten bauen lassen mag bei Serienprodukten funktionieren. Bei mir hat der Kunde in der Regel bis zum Ende neue Wünsche, Ideen und auch mir fallen manchmal eigentlich zu spät noch Änderungen ein.
Oder es gibt tatsächlich mal Unklarheiten.
Dann bin ich immer sehr froh, wenn ich da mal kurz vorbeifahren und die Sache vor Ort klären kann. Manche Sachen lassen sich über Telefon nur schwierig erklären da ist Missverständnissen Tür und Tor geöffnet (eigene leidvolle Erfahrung).

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> never change a running system !!!



never change a winning team!


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

BEIDES ist gültig !!

Aber von uns ( winnig team ) wissen wir das schon länger   und das wird wohl auch noch ne weile klappen.
Beim running system kann man sich NIE sicher sein wie lange es noch gut geht.

peter(R)


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 November 2010)

wir sind der meinung das es vorteilhaft ist die sa selbst zu bauen, da die präsenz am markt deutlich flexibler und meißt günstiger wird.

im wandel von projekten (gerade im bereich Gebäudeautomation und Infrastruktur) ist es äußerst vorteilhaft die anlagen selbst zu bauen, die reaktionszeiten beschleunigen sich bei gleichbleibendem engineering-aufwand, dies reduziert die kosten unterm strich zwar nur minimal, allerdings erhöht das die gesamtkompetenz und das image bei planern und co.


wir fahren gut damit und werden es so schnell wohl nicht ändern.


----------



## winnman (17 November 2010)

Also wir bauen die Steuerungsschränke alle selbst, (haben da nicht gute Erfahrungen mit diversen anderen Abietern gemacht; unsere Monteuere denken einfach mit und entdecken kleine Fehler bzw entwickeln Lösungen für besseren Aufbau, . . .) wenn es um Ströme jenseits von 1250A geht, dann bedienen wir uns eines lokalen Anbieters (aber nur wenn der das standardmäßig abdecken kann, sonst machen wir auch das selbst)


----------



## ToBo (17 November 2010)

Mal eine Frage dazu.
Um welche Art von Schaltschränken gehts hier denn ?
Verteiler mit Stromschienen, etc. oder Steuerungen.
Schütze, Relais, SPS, Umrichter, etc. ?


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

Also wir bauen für uns Intern (mit Trinkwassergewinnnung, Verkehr, Strom, . . .) die Meisten Verteiler selbst (startet bei reinen Steuerverteilern für 24V mit div Eingängen und Stellbefehlen und endet bei Hochleistungsverteilern für mehr als 6300A) wo genau die Grenze ist, ändert sich laufend, je nachdem was die Kaufläute beschließen was extern vergeben wird (bzs was sie vergessen extern zu Vergeben) Spannungsebenen: 24VDC bis 380kV AC meist jedoch zwischen 24DC und 30kV AC


----------



## Sockenralf (18 November 2010)

ToBo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage dazu.
> Um welche Art von Schaltschränken gehts hier denn ?
> Verteiler mit Stromschienen, etc. oder Steuerungen.
> Schütze, Relais, SPS, Umrichter, etc. ?


 
Hallo,

mir ging es eher um Schränke mit SPS, Schützen, Umrichter etc --> Automatisierung eben


MfG


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

hab ich doch geschrieben, 24V das beinhaltet genau das was du meinst (glaub ich jedenfalls) zb: 
-2 Racks S7 voll bestückt mit DI DO AI AO mit zugehörigen Abgangsklemmen für ein Wasserkraftwerk 
-24V Stromversorgung mit DC USV und zugehörige Abgangssicherungen
-Standschrank mit 7 SEG Einheiten, im Nachbarschrank der zugehörige Rangierverteiler mit LSA-Profil Klemmleisten
-div Schränke mit FU´s
- ...


----------



## E-Michl (24 November 2010)

Hi Leute!
Wenn ihr einen erfahrenen Schaltschrankbauer (Sondermaschinenbau) sucht dann könnt ihr euch bei mir melden, wir sind langjährige Profis für Schaltschränke.

Baden Württemberg grob Zwischen Aalen und Stuttgart.

Wir haben alles was dazu benötigt wird und ca. 30 Leute.
Sind zwar im Moment sehr voll und hoffen das es so bleibt aber man weiß ja nie. Kapaz. wäre noch vorhanden.


----------



## Bär1971 (27 November 2010)

Ich finde das die Entscheidung intern/extern von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängt. 
Betriebsgröße, Betriebsstruktur, Qualifikation der Mitarbeiter, Auftragslage etc etc etc....

Wir sind z.Bsp. ein kleines mittelständisches Unternehmen für Sondermaschinen- und Vorrichtungsbau. Die Kernkompetenzen sind durch meine bisherige berufliche Laufbahn bereichsübergreifend auf hohem Niveau abgedeckt, sodass hier keine Qualitätseinbußen zu erwarten sind (wie in einem Beitrag weiter oben mal angespielt wurde für "ab und zu Schaltschrankbauer"). Ein Schaltschrank ist nur eine einzelne Fertigungskomponente einer Anlage und dessen Bedeutung sollte nicht zu sehr zentralisiert werden.

Wir fühlen uns unseren Kunden gegenüber verpflichtet alle Engineeringtätigkeiten im eigenen Haus abzudecken. Absolute Flexibilität und trotzdem sehr kurze Projektdurchlaufzeiten sind auch nur zu erreichen, wenn man alles selber macht.
Auf kurzfristige Materialprobleme kann man auch am besten Einfluss nehmen, wenn man eine eigene partnerschaftliche Struktur mit den Lieferanten aufgebaut hat.
Man bekommt einfach besseren Support schon in der Planungsphase wenn man die Geräte auch selber kauft.

Für uns stellt sich die Frage nach externen Dienstleistern eigentlich nur, wenn in Kernzeiten einfach mal die Manpower ausgeht. Dann greifen wir natürlich sehr gerne auf einen externen Schaltschrankbauer in der Nachbarschaft zurück. Wobei hier aber auch nur Teiltätigkeiten abgegeben werden wie z.Bsp. die Verdrahtung fertig aufgebauter Schränke, deren Prüfungen vor der Integration in die Anlage und ab und an auch mal eine komplette Anlageninstallation.

Wie ihr seht kann man es einfach nicht pauschalisieren.
Ich denke, wenn man für beide Richtungen offen ist, kann man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------

